# Whoops! I gave the wrong name for a slingshot



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I must apologize for calling the best ever tube master slingshot by the wrong name. Bill Hays is trying his best to help me improve my slingshot accuracy. At the MWST he gave me two slingshots to see if it would help my shooting. I called it by the wrong name, which I kinda feel bad. ( not really) it's awesome. My theory is the more compact the slingshot is the more controllable it is. Here is a picture of what Mrs Hays said is a prototype, which I called a tube master.


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Pm me tag your pm box is full


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Aaaah small pinky-hole frames! My favourite. That looks awesome. Very nice size and excellent design. It looks like you could even tie flats onto that frame.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Bill is a great guy. So generous.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks cool!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

This slingshot is a lot of fun


----------



## Amarsbar (Aug 23, 2014)

looks great!


----------

